# Found the first chanterelles!!!



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

While out stalking mushrooms today I found Three small cinnabar chanterelles. I have never looked for them as this was my first year hunting shrooms other than morels and a few oysters. They were in full sun under an old oak on my dads ridge. Also found a yellow amanita muscaria, some type of yellowed pored bolletes, and a massasauga rattlesnake. The good, the bad, and the ugly!!! The only thing I brought home with me were the chanterelles. Had my 5 year old and my dad with me and it was an enjoyable hike. Also saw alot of oysters that were way past prime. Will post pics sometime tonight or tomorow once i fugure out how to get them off my phone! lol 

Oh and I know the amanita i found is poisonus, before I get the third degree! lol


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Congrats on the shrooms ! I just have to disagree on the ugly snake


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Text pictures to your email account!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Rattler pick.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Small, but a good sign of things to come. Anyone else been out looking? I predict things will happen very early this summer.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

A better pick of the snake










The Amanita muscaria. Non-edible/poisonous


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Rattler pick.


Looks like a milk snake to me. A beautiful snake, very common, I see them several times every summer.

-NC


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

It sure is a milk snake. Never knew they shook there tail like a rattler. Cool. I sure wasnt going to get too close either way! lol


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> It sure is a milk snake. Never knew they shook there tail like a rattler. Cool. I sure wasnt going to get too close either way! lol


I have seen several species of snake wiggle their tails when aggitated, even garter snakes...but of course its silent. A massasauga makes more of a loud buzzing noise, than a rattling noise.

I just about stepped on this one while out shrooming, if you look close you can see the rattles....


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I was skeptical that you found Cinnibars this early. Sure looks like 'em!

What a crazy year! Better check a few spots. Lol


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Yah, i picked them for identification perposes to make sure thats what they were. They had the false gills so yah. Cant wait for another couple weeks!!!


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

nice pictures, that sure is a big snake... thanks for posting


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

are u sure thats not a fox snake?


----------



## Henpicker (May 20, 2008)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> are u sure thats not a fox snake?


 that's what I was thinking. also known as a pine snake.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

this is a milk snake!!







and this is a fox snake







i think u come across both snake.. but it is hard to tell.. but next time u come acrossed them just look at the belly's. milk snakes have a dirty white belly, and fox snakes have a copper color belly.. they both have fake rattlers, but fox snake rattle is a little more define they milk snakes!! oh and dont get bite by ether of them they have roses of teeth like a python!!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great snake thread ...learning alot.........................


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

Sprytle said:


> Great snake thread ...learning alot.........................


Ya!! Sorry about that!! I just love snake's I guess!!!


----------



## headshot77 (Nov 8, 2009)

That is one of the bigger ones I have seen in the wild but it is def an eastern milk snake. As far as the "fake rattles" go, neither species has a fake rattle. They are like most snakes and will shake thier tales when agitated.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

headshot77 said:


> That is one of the bigger ones I have seen in the wild but it is def an eastern milk snake. As far as the "fake rattles" go, neither species has a fake rattle. They are like most snakes and will shake thier tales when agitated.


idk!! the one in the second pic looks like a fox snake!! and thats what i mite when i siad FAKE!! they make a rattling sound!!


----------



## headshot77 (Nov 8, 2009)

How would they make a rattling sound without a rattle? I have done a lot of research on Michigans native snakes and I have never heard of one that makes a fake rattling sound. The snake in the picture is no doubt an eastern milk snake. Just curious as to where your info comes from?


----------

